# monark Silver King Rocket



## syclesavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Purchased this gem in a sale in northern NJ. Gave the guy 100.00 for it and that was a no seat or pedals deal. Fenders were handed to me and off I went


.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 29, 2015)

Update on Monark stripped cleaned all wheels are being done as we speak turning into a skip tooth with a fly flame sprocket and a non dogleg crank due to a never endless rub to the chain guard


----------



## mike j (Feb 1, 2015)

I see some possibilities here, always liked those frames.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks after cleaning the 1/4 of grease dirt an crud away I see that the seat post to bottom bracket was repaired looked over the bike real good at that point and found it was done in a fine fashion and it ot me give it a lil caricature to the bike wheels at shop getting re spoked in stand by mode at this time.


----------



## SuperMonark (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice Monark, please keep us updated.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 4, 2015)

going to be a good looking bike. I got a red one also. its got the truss rods on it. I have a boys single spring springer I will put into it. your bike is going to look great, I dont see many of these.  they are like the Speigle Airman. good luck with your build.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 4, 2015)

*Rocket*

Syclesavage , after seeing how eager you are working out in that snow and all you got me thinking about the rocket I picked up last summer. I was contacted by a guy who took two monarks apart about 15 years ago. A super delux and a rocket. He said he could never get around to it and wanted to hire me to restore it to original . when I told him how much for painting and striping he quickly decided he did not want to do it.  I bought both bikes.                               working with what he had . I  put it back together. the truss rods were badly  rusted from bad storage so I cut down a girls  air man springer and installed it.   you can see by the photos  not only does the head tube need to be shortened but the front fork as well.   the fork on the left is a boys fork off a  rocket that I got after I installed the girls springer.  you can see the difference. I really like these bikes, dont see that many and will put the boys springer on this bike this spring and ride it.  If you look closely at the tank you can see the dents from the truss rods hitting the tank. something to watch out for if you install a nice tank with truss rods. there is a nice photo  of a rocket on page 102 of   evolution of a bicycle 2  and some good pictures of rockets in The Monark book, by John Polizzi.
Have fun with your build, thats what its all about.:o


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Tinker, Project started out not even suppose to happen. I was to look at a collection of bikes and let say way out of my price range, Sooooo I did the next thing I could bought his garbage. As also been stated to me by a fellow caber, wont get into that now. If you look at my pics you will see the repair to the seat tube to bottom bracket braze job that was done and done well I might add. wheels are cream in color and have the remains of a red line around them they have been torn down and both hubs rebuilt and turned into skip tooth drive train to tires an tubes all good original I think all back together.it will be done by months end look for future posts.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 6, 2015)

I like projects like this. Very cool


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's an update with photo's


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2015)

Bike really looks great man. Rob.


----------

